# Heart problems?



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone had any previous heart problems that they went through pregnancy with, particulary SVT?

I have svt recorded heart rate of 260 on an episode, 3 extra pathways from birth cause this with 2 of which were successfully ablated but 1 little begger didn't show on day of ablation and I was down on waiting list to get it re-done, however I recently got my BFP on 2nd FET.  

So I'm just wondering how my svt cud behave through pregnancy & labour if this BFP is blessed to be viable.

Of course I will speak to my OB & cardiologist but I was really looking some first hand experiences if anyone has had or know someone who has this condition.

Thanks
Lisa


----------

